# Ann Arbor Classic Bike show and Swap Meet



## pkleppert (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you, Thank, you Thank, you, to everyone who attended this year's show, both vendor or attendee. Hope everyone enjoyed the show, which was the biggest show we have EVER had. This is no joke. We sold every vendor space we had. Sorry about the weather turning to rain about 10:30am, but all the vendors with indoor spaces were elated. Everyone came into the buildings and you could hardly walk through. We do our best.

And finally, a huge thank you to everyone who wished my dear wife Annie a happy birthday and gave her cards and presents. She deserves it. She has celebrated her birthday at the bike show for the last 28 years. What more could a guy possibly ask for?

Thanks again Paul


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 28, 2013)

*Ann Arbor buttons celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Schwinn Sting-Ray*

Hope everyone liked the buttons we had made for the show celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Schwinn Sting- Ray, since the new owners of Schwinn don't seem to care.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 29, 2013)

*Ann Arbor 2013 bike show*

Hi all Had an awesome weekend,thank you Paul for all your hard work you do, here is a link to some of my pictures from Ann Arbor
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633377286898/

schwinn




IMG_2914 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
$240 nos



IMG_3746 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 1, 2013)

*more pictures*

Hi all Ann Arbor it is a show you should see,here is a link to more of my pictures from Ann Arbor
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157633377223470/


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2013)

Paul,    Thank you! For putting on the show! Great job as always.

  Catfish


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2013)

thanks again Paul with your help setting up my moms birthday surprise, it was a blast seeing new people and talking with old Friends.
I want to thank everyone who wished my mom a happy birthday last sunday, it really made her day.

Nick.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2013)

I had a great show! I just back into collecting bikes, so this was the first AA show i've been to in 13 years! Found some good stuff like I did all those years ago. I think you need to have it at least twice a year however!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 1, 2013)

*Thanks Paul*

Besides the rain -- the show was packed with people -- a good turnout with lots of stuff for sale -- thanks for all the hard work & making it happen -- ride vintage - Frank


----------

